# Struggling with Rehoming Decision for 5 Month Old



## Mary Luphemia (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi, all. This is my first post, although I've been reading here for months. You are a wealth of information and support!

We have a darling, perfectly normal five month old Golden Girl that we like a whole lot. It's tough to love someone who inflicts a lot of pain, though. Naturally, she treats our young children (ages 10, 8, and 5) like fellow puppies. We've had to take one child to the ER for stitches when the pup inadvertently sliced his earlobe. It's never vicious attacks and we're constantly working on bite inhibition and appropriate play, but at some point you have to ask yourself, "If this was a human friend, would we allow her to keep playing with our boys if she wouldn't stop biting them?"

I thought that we were well prepared for a puppy. We used to be foster raisers for Paws With a Cause. We were given black Labs to raise, one of whom was career changed out of the program and he was returned to us as our forever friend. He passed away a few years ago, but we waited until now to get another dog because I wanted our youngest human to be at least five years old. All of my life I've wanted a Golden Retriever, so we bought dear little Gloria at 8 weeks and cried with joy.

That was three months ago and to be honest, I haven't been happy one whole day since then. The stress of the near-constant work has impacted our marriage and my parenting. Full disclosure: I drank a lot of wine this winter. I know that the fault lies with us. We hired an in-home trainer to work with us and she called me a "butterfly". Apparently I'm too soft and sweet. Guess I'm a nice drunk. (Haha, kidding! Although I am.)

Maybe our little sweetie would be better off being raised in a home without young human puppy-children? Maybe she needs parents who aren't butterflies? If someone offered to trade me a two year old Golden for our five month old, I'd be delighted. Or if someone else would raise her for a year and give her back... although I doubt that's a thing that's done. I've looked into boarding schools and doggie daycare, but that's out of our budget. My brain is so worn down and scattered that I'm having trouble making a good decision or coming up with good ideas. I'd be so grateful for suggestions from those more experienced.

Pics of our cutie:


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I completely understand why some breeders really try not to place puppies with families with young children. It can be shockingly intense raising a golden puppy and difficult to get through the landshark phase *without* small children running around screeching and triggering the puppy's prey instinct / desire for rough play every 5 seconds. We found that the landshark phase got better around 4 months old but that was with consistent firm correction and we don't have any kids. In a big family with small children I imagine it's nearly impossible to make sure each person (adult and child) in the house is reacting appropriately every time she bites so that's going to prolong the unwanted behavior. 

You sound very unhappy. And it's possible that you just happened to end up with a strong willed pup that needs a firmer disciplinarian than you're capable of being. She's still young enough that she would be very easy to rehome. There are Golden Retriever specific rescue organizations. Please google to find one in your area and contact them. Good luck.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You should be talking to the dog's breeder.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry that this little golden has not brought the joy that you had hoped. It sounds like you have a wonderful family and certainly with children at 10, 8, and 5, it may be best to look at re-homing her. 

Are you able to work with your breeder to give her back there where they likely have people that would very much love her? If not, I would contact a golden retriever rescue. 

She looks like a sweetheart and certainly needs to be with home that will absolutely cherish her. I hope that you move forward with re-homing her soon. Good luck


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for all involved. Dogs do need structure, especially when they are puppies in a world of human littermates.... 
I'd suggest like others have- contact your breeder. They know someone who has the time/energy/consistency to give this darling girl. And you revisit a dog later when the kids can be more help and less littermate..


----------



## Mary Luphemia (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you for the feedback. Maybe I should contact her breeder. It was not a condition of our contract to do so, but I never asked about it. At the time I couldn't fathom ever wanting to rehome her. Now I'm wondering if the fact that the breeder didn't require or mention it means that they're not interested in being involved?

I haven't settled on rehoming her because we do adore her, despite the drawing of blood. Look at that sweet face! She's going to be a wonderful dog (she already is, minus that blood thing). I just can't figure out if we hang in there until then? We've invested so much energy and love and care and affection and discipline (and money!) that it's hard to give up. What if we never get another opportunity? (Also, please know that this isn't about money. If we go with the rehoming, it would be a sheer gift to someone.)


----------



## Mary Luphemia (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh dear, I can't respond to private messages until I make more posts. Would it be a really bad idea to give out my email address?

First, ((thank you)), kind messengers. We are in SE Michigan.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Mary Luphemia said:


> Oh dear, I can't respond to private messages until I make more posts. Would it be a really bad idea to give out my email address?
> 
> First, ((thank you)), kind messengers. We are in SE Michigan.


Personally I would not post my email as it will be on the board and cannot be deleted. You just need 7 posts to PM. Go to the puppy forum or photo contest thread and comment on how cute the pups are  . You'll have 7 before you know it!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

You shouldn't struggle with rehoming. Talk to the breeder. He or she will probably have someone in their files who wants a slightly older puppy. If the breeder won't take the dog back, contact a Golden Retriever rescue. They will definitely have someone in their files who wants a puppy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry you and your family are going through this..I also say, contact your breeder... good luck....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry you are faced with making this decision. 
I agree, contact your Breeder.


----------



## kmalm (Feb 8, 2019)

Would it be possible to hang in there another month or two? I have a similar setup, my kids are 7 and 4 and it's been 13 years since I had a puppy (and never with kids). I was fully unprepared for what it would actually be like with a golden puppy and small children, I was completely overwhelmed at times. I don't think Charlie was quite as assertive as your lady but we certainly had our moments. I've done A LOT of training with my kids and things have gotten significantly better in the last few weeks. If you do decide to keep her, I'd be happy to share some of the strategies I used. PM me.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You sound like you're not sure you want to give her up. I think you could keep her and be happy if you were willing to get tougher and put out the effort. It's really possible and I agree you could see a turn around soon if you worked hard enough with her, your kids, and the trainer. 
kmalm was given a lot of good advice in this thread

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ear/505722-puppy-growling-snapping-child.html

If you just don't have the will to do it then I agree; return her to the breeder if she seems conscientious or, if not, then to a rescue. I guarantee a Golden Retriever Rescue would have tons of good homes wanting her.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I could have written your post about 30 years ago when we brought our first Golden puppy home. My kids were 2 and 4 at the time and there were plenty of tears, mostly mine, due to the chaos that ensued. I've posted lots about Moses and our early trials and tribulations. I wanted that famous Golden, kid-friendly temperament but I was totally unprepared for the infamous puppy stage. We suffered through and that mess of a puppy became their devoted companion for 13 years. They both sobbed as they held him as teenagers and said goodbye. 

Only you can know if your family can work through this, but here are a few things we did to survive and keep everyone safe:
Obedience classes that included the kids. We had great trainers in our local club that helped the boys understand the importance of doggy manners and good behavior, and we worked on these skills as a family. 
Supervised playtime. I learned when I allowed the boys to interact with the puppy while I was out of the room things quickly got out of hand. If I wasn't free to supervise, they were separated. 
Quiet time for the puppy. Just like toddlers, puppies get overexcited when tired or hungry or overstimulated. We kept the crate in an area where the children didn't play so Moses could settle and rest undisturbed as needed, which was several times each day. If you aren't crate-training, you absolutely should start. I also took some time each day to interact quietly with the puppy without the extra stimulation of kids. Not easy to do, but I think it helped him to understand that life isn't all screams and chase games. 

My best wishes to you and your family if you decide to persevere, but there's no shame in admitting this may not be the right time to add a Golden puppy to a busy household. My husband and I have our fourth Golden puppy. Woody is the center of our universe as our boys are grown and live far from home, but he's wearing us out on a daily basis. Good luck.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Are you working with the puppy on training? Like structured training classes? And I would honestly be making sure she’s on a leash when around the kids so you can correct and redirect fast. Sending her away for training might work on her but what happens when she gets back and the kids are still there and wanting to play with a puppy like kids do? I’m fortunate in that my 9 month old is very patient with children but I’ve seen a few who thrive on the energy of children.


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just lost a 13 1/2 year old Golden and we have room. I sent you a private message, if you can reply. Good home, another Golden, large fenced property. She'd have an amazingly good life here. I've raised active pups and I know what to do and expect.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Please don't jump at getting rid of you pet. My Murphy was an awful puppy. He's not my first puppy but my seventh. He made me bleed with those puppy teeth, ripped clothing and actually....I didn't like him for awhile. BUT he is now the most gentle, loving soul I would have ever expected. I have six grandchildren and he is gentle and patient with him. Exercise and and poop him out. A tired puppy is a good puppy. Don't give up! Murphy was the puppy from hell and is now simply wonderful.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

We also have a 5.5 month old golden puppy and 2 kids, but our kids are slightly older (8 and 11). 

Even with older kids, I have learned since we brought our boy home in December, that having a DOG-PROOF home is massively different than having a PUPPY-PROOF home. It's been a lot of work, but even in the last 2 weeks, I see our boy mellowing, and not as crazy-puppy (he has his moments for sure!). We're still far away from adulthood, but I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. It's a lot of work to raise a great Golden! And balancing that with home/work commitments has been a challenge for me too.

You sound like you want to keep her (of course!) and maybe you can find another trainer (group sessions w/your older child too?) that is able to help you be less of a "butterfly" instead of saying that and watching you struggle. Some previous posts have GREAT suggestions! There is a wealth of info in this forum; I hope it helps.

I wish you the best! Know that whatever choice you do make will be the best one for your family: whether it's to keep her, or rehome her. Kudos to you for being willing to let her go; you are considering what is best for all of you, and that makes you a great Golden owner. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is my understanding that you can respond to PMs just can't initiate them.

It's not a big deal to share email via PM but I wouldn't do it on the forum thread since you'd have to remember to edit it out before the clock on edits runs out.

I am surprised the breeder doesn't have ' must come back through me' in her contract.... and somewhat saddened by that too.,


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I agree with contacting the breeder but I also tend to be a rescue person for many decades so not one to give up.

Some golden puppies can be a nightmare with kids around and to keep them safe you need to implement some safety measures during this young puppy age. Crates, x-pen and a strict schedule, training and exercise. 

I saw that you have brought in a trainer but don't see anything about taking your pup to classes. Classes are more for you, your puppy is doing what puppies do. Butterfly or not you need someone to help you learn how to manage this pup. You can be firm without being hard but you must be consistent. No mom can survive 3 kids without practicing discipline but sounds like you need someone to help you learn how to do it puppy style.

Petsmart/Petco classes are a waste of time, see if you can find a good obedience group to work with and attend classes. Let them help you and the kids learn how to train this puppy, set some boundaries and maybe find someone with a pup about the same age to be a puppy with and burn off some energy. 

Every puppy is going to have a different personality and with some pups you just have to work harder to get them out of the puppy/landshark phase. This behavior won't go away without you knowing how to handle it. So before you make that final decision get some help, take safety measures to keep everyone safe. Get the kids involved in the classes, your oldest is old enough to take classes so after you get some basics you can let him take the classes too. 

I wish you the best possible outcome with your decision, whatever you do.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope you don't give up, but can completely understand how you feel. I think you are in the height of the land shark phase. It may get a little worse, and then it will get better. You really need to give yourself a break. I would suggest crating her when you and the kids are at the busiest, and then having structured time for play and tons of exercise. You can give yourself a time out, and still raise a very happy puppy. It can be an overwhelming schedule. I use to be a "butterfly", but I learned that to have my dogs be a part of everything I did they really needed to be trained. Think of it like teaching your kids not to play in the street. You will do whatever you have to do to keep them safe. Teaching your puppy manners is the same sort of deal. It will enable her to truly be a part of your family. If you don't correct her firmly enough she will never be able to be loose when you have company, or go on public outings with you.

I'm going to try and make this brief but also give you an idea of I went through. When my oldest son was 4, and I was in the hospital having my youngest son, my oldest was obsessed with Clifford the Big Red Dog. I live on a farm and grew up with dogs being kept outside. To my parents that's where dogs live. I myself think dogs are a part of my family and keep them in the house. We already had an older Golden Retriever that was bomb proof, he was perfect for kids. My parents brought my son home with a brand new Irish Setter puppy three days after I got out of the hospital.

I almost died! Now I had a 4 year old, a newborn, and a brand new 8 week old puppy. I also had a husband that worked around the clock. I was luckily a stay at home mom back then. I was up all night with the baby and trying to keep the puppy quiet. Trying to keep an eye on the baby, a 4 year old, and house break a puppy that my 4 year old would not leave in the crate..... I'm sure you get the picture. I made it through the first few months, but when the puppy was about the age of your puppy I was overwhelmed. We signed the puppy up for a group training class and my husband took him twice a week for a few months. The night they were to test the stay command my puppy took the trainer and the entire class 45 minutes to catch!! My husband came home and was just done, my puppy didn't even get the certificate at the end of the class. We persevered, we kept working at it. I eventually started putting the puppy in the fence whenever I just couldn't watch him. We considered making him an "outside dog". We could neither one stand looking at him stuck outside. We hired a private trainer that came to the house and it did help. He was never an easy dog though.

That dog lived to be 16 years old. He turned out to be my oldest sons best friend. He went down the sliding board with him, he played ball, he even road on the golf cart and four wheeler's with my son. They spent hours sitting in decorative marsh grass pretending to be bird hunting together. He was the first one to go for a ride in my sons truck when he turned 16. That dog taught us a ton of lessons. He was the best thing two little boys could ever have. He was high energy and smart. We learned as time went on that part of our problem was he was to smart for his own good. He could open doors, jump fences, climb things, if you could think it up that dog could do it. 

My son is now a fairly decent hunting dog handler. I think growing up with that dog taught him a lot. I had a ton of days that I would have given that dog to a great home, but after I got through the toughest parts I was so glad I didn't. My vet still jokes with me about that dog. He was sort of famous for some of the antics he put us through.

I hope you can get through this phase. If you can't there are some great rescue's out there. Don't be so hard on yourself, and don't be afraid to correct them. They will still love you, but they need to respect you.

You can learn how to correct bad behavior, and teach your kids at the same time, you just need a good training program. My 4 year old grandson has been able to learn to correct my 11 month old puppy. My puppy has had a ton of obedience training, and I don't have any small children left at home to take up all my time, but it can be done. I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## Mary Luphemia (Jan 19, 2019)

You all are amazing! THANK YOU so much for the advice and encouragement and empathy. I'll respond more in a bit but today is a busy day. I just don't want you to think that I'm one of those post and disappear people. You all have helped so much!

Oh, but first... I'm going to need the phone number of the grandparents who gave their grandchild a puppy when mom was having a new baby. 'Cause that ain't right!!!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Gosh! I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this challenging time. You've already received great suggestions from contacting the breeder, Golden Retriever Rescue services, and hanging in there for a while longer. BTW, your girl is adorable...

_I share this with you to be helpful._ I remember when I was a young boy, around 8-10 years old, we had a Pug named Fritz. (Granted, a Pug is a much smaller dog than a GR) Fritz was my dog, and best pal. Then one day my parents decided to find a new home for Fritz...My mother simply didn't like all the dog hair in the house, so she decided to find Fritz a new home regardless of my pleas. The day Fritz left was one of the hardest times in my young life. I remember crying my eyes out. I never forgot the moment when Fritz went away... Giving away my dog seemed so cruel to me at the time. Yeah, I got over it, but the experience definitely left a mark on me. 

Ok, so you're going through a really tough time. You're torn between keeping your pup, and rehoming for safety reasons, which is certainly a good reason and something only you and your husband can address. That said, if it were me, and I realize it's not, I would do my best to try and find a way to work through the problem vs. rehoming my dog. *I'm not trying to put a guilt trip on you, so please don't take my suggestion as such.* Many others have mentioned the importance of having a willingness to toughen up and work through the problem, which if handled property can be resolved in possibly a few more months, but you would need to sincerely commit to both. 

Several have suggested seeking out help to better understand how to interact with your dog. I agree! You do need *to learn* how to toughen up... Seek out help in your area to not only help your dog,* but to also help you.* Work through the Butterfly title you've been tagged with. I also agree with establishing firm rules with your kids when playing with the pup. You have a great opportunity to help your kids learn and develop as well. 

Keep us posted on your progress, one way or the other. Wishing you, your family and your pup all the best...


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

amber just turned two. I have to admit that the puppy stage was way beyond what we expected. there were times we didn't like her much but we persevered. if you are able to try a little longer I'm hoping it will all be worth it! take a good look at all of the suggestions and remember you are not alone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Roger above explained something that was going through my head and put it nicer than I probably would. My mom is in the hospital so that's been keeping me distracted a little (fortunately), but I keep hemming and hawing about what I think about with this issue. 

When I was 10-13 years old - we got our first two dogs (2 years apart - 1st when I was 10 and the other when I was older obviously). 

My parents love dogs but their first answer to dealing with problems with dogs is making them go away.

Before I was born - my parents had a little dog that my dad got from a coworker who had little mutt puppies. My mom hated that dog. He pooped and peed all over the house. And as he was a terrier mix, he was very growly and snappy. And at the time, my mom had 4 kids - including a baby who was doing poorly (she died later of a childhood illness). When that dog had a bad day (bit my mom and the baby while she was nursing), that was it. My dad got rid of the dog.

But it scarred my older sisters especially.

So fast forward to those 2 dogs who were a huge handful - and primarily trained by us kids (so lots of mistakes made)... 

The younger of those 2 dogs had two serious bites occur before he was 2. Both bites needed stitches. And he actually snapped at my baby sister the same day my other sister was at the hospital getting stitches - that was a third bite and would have been my parents limit.

We kids banded together and hid that third bite from our parents and we all got very serious about training the dogs and managing and controlling them from that point onward. A lot of that was the fear that our parents would get rid of that dog just like they did with that dog before I was born. 

Am just saying whatever parents do - the kids are watching. They either learn to be careless and impulsive like the parents when it comes to being dog owners, or they are traumatized. 

It goes for everything - whatever you do... the kids are watching.

You have a 10 year old - that child should be old enough to start helping you with the younger kids. Not for walking by themselves, necessarily, but that child can help with training, exercise, feeding, pottying - a lot of the dog care for the dog. 

Training - you are here in Michigan and I think you shared that you are in SE MI... which means that we have ten million places to train our dogs at.

There's Flint Companion Dog Training Club, Ann Arbor Dog Training Club, Northfield Dog Training, Dog Training Club of Greater Lansing, Wolverine Dog Training Club, Sportsmens Dog Training Club... and depending on where you are - we have other places to train (All Dogs Can, Tierra Acres, Results Dog Training, etc).

I read the bit about a trainer telling you that you are a butterfly... and I just sat there contemplating why somebody would say that. It's not helpful.

She's more expensive than some of the dog training clubs, but Results Dog Training is one of those that I truly recommend. If you can get in to the classes. I don't know if she still does home visits, but she's one of those who helped us kids ages ago problem solve our biting dog. 

Now the concerning thing that I saw in you post was about time management with the dog - and giving enough time to that dog. As well as "investing time and affection". 

My sister and her husband have a dog who came from a home where similarly - both parents worked and then when they weren't working, they were shuttling kids around. The dog was spending the entire day in a crate and was attention and affection starved. With my sister being a stay at home mom - that's not the case there. 

That's the one area to consider. Do you have enough time to take care of a dog. It's not just puppy raising. It's the whole time that dog is alive. Is she going to be spending 90% of her time alone? <= If that's the case, then it would be better to place her in a different home or work this out with the breeder.

Other note is with breeders.... my two dogs that I have right now, I did not fill out puppy contracts with them. But it is understood that I'm not ever going to flip them into a different home. If you got your dog from a good breeder - I guarantee they will flip out and raise cain if you flip your puppy or put that pup into rescue. 

If you got your dog from a breeder who knows their stuff - they should be able to give you guidance through some of the sassy puppy issues as they come up. One of the primary reasons why people are advised to go with a good and experienced breeder is because of situations as they emerge, you'll need somebody experienced and wise to talk to. 

Anyway. If you have the time to give this dog and tough it out.... I guarantee by the time she's two, you'll be a much happier person. By the time she's 4, you won't know how you lived without her. And by the time she's 7 - you literally won't remember her ever being bad. 

These dogs all the same are very active dogs in general. And untrained young pups are very wild. It doesn't just go away in a few months. It takes time.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I can see all the sides of this issue, so I am going to share my perspective. When I got my first Golden as an adult, I had one five year old and both of their personalities were such that this was VERY easy to manage. (side note: The breeder picked this puppy for us, so for those of you who with kids, please trust me when I tell you that you *need* your breeder to do this for you.) 

Fast forward 12 years. The five year old is almost 17. Now, I also have *two* very active, very difficult to manage (on the best of days) kids under the age of six. We had lost the first Golden almost two years prior and my oldest had been in a constant state of anguish, as they were the very best of friends. He begs me for a puppy. He swears up and down that he will train it, as I know this is not something I can handle in addition to the two younger kids. I relent and we get a puppy. This puppy is nothing like the first one. He requires significantly more management, which is not unexpected. Even with my oldest training him, there were days when I was at wits' end. My kids were, and are, so, so very good with animals - kind and gentle and tolerant - but keeping an eye on two little children AND a puppy was a lot - especially when they were together, to make sure that all three were behaving and the puppy wasn't eating anything he shouldn't. I am not too proud to admit that had my oldest flaked on the training, that puppy would have had to go back to the breeder because it would have been too much for me to handle. I had time to offer support to my oldest, who had never trained a dog, but not to do it entirely on my own. Would it have hurt to send the dog back? Of course. But it still would have been the right thing for everyone involved, and we would have had a family discussion about responsibility and doing what is right for the dog. Part of being a responsible dog owner, in my mind, is doing what is right for the dog, even when it hurts, and I would not have been shy about teaching that lesson to my kids. They were all old enough to hear it.

Having said all of that, now that my current dog is almost three, I am grateful that he is an active, busy dog. Otherwise, he would never be able to keep up with all three of my kids. (This puppy was also picked for us by his breeder, and he was a perfect match for us. Completely different from the first dog, but we were different, too.) The bottom line, really, is that if you can make time to work with the puppy, it will be worth it. If you cannot do that AND maintain your sanity, then you should have zero regrets about doing what is right for yourself and that puppy. It's no good for anyone when there is a constant state of frustration.

Lastly, I will offer a last resort option for the biting. Get yourself some spearmint (not peppermint) binaca. When your pup decides he's going to mouth or bite, intervene by moving him back and spraying whatever it is he is putting his teeth on and telling him "no teeth" or "no bite" or "leave it" or whatever command you use. He won't like the smell, so he is highly unlikely to continue mouthing. It doesn't take long to learn that anytime he puts his teeth on something inappropriate, he's going to have to smell (or taste, if he continues) something unpleasant. I kept a tube in my pocket and would spray my kids pants legs with it, or their hands, or whatever he decided to chew. Don't ever spray it at him or in his mouth, but make it clear that you will make it unpleasant to chew things that are off limits. The reason I am not recommending something like bitter apple is simply that some dogs adore the stuff. I had a dog that would lick it off anything on which I sprayed it.


----------



## farouche (Jul 26, 2018)

I feel your pain.

Two years ago, we fostered a rescue dog from Turkey. Pip was about a year old. We had to give him up b/c we literally could not handle him. He took me down a brick set of stairs and pulled my husband down an embankment almost to the river. The difference of course that this was a dog who came with issues and had never been trained. The rescue people and the trainer we worked with all said they'd never seen a dog with such a strong prey drive. He was placed with a couple on a ranch with a lot of fenced property where he was much happier. Even so, and even though we only had him for a few weeks, I felt heartsick. I couldn't imagine I'd ever give up a dog. 

Our 16 week old puppy can be a handful, but we don't have young children at home and I no longer work. I can hear the sadness and frustration in your post. 

Are you able to tire her out more? Give her more exercise? Be firmer (which I've had to do learn to do with Loki) and more consistent? Can you afford some private one on one training?

I agree with others that your kids are watching but you also need to keep them safe. And if you are miserable, the dog will not be happy either.

I hope you find a solution you can live with. She's a beautiful dog but I understand how hard it can be.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

farouche said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Two years ago, we fostered a rescue dog from Turkey. Pip was about a year old. We had to give him up b/c we literally could not handle him. He took me down a brick set of stairs and pulled my husband down an embankment almost to the river. The difference of course that this was a dog who came with issues and had never been trained. The rescue people and the trainer we worked with all said they'd never seen a dog with such a strong prey drive. He was placed with a couple on a ranch with a lot of fenced property where he was much happier. Even so, and even though we only had him for a few weeks, I felt heartsick. I couldn't imagine I'd ever give up a dog.
> 
> ...


I can understand what you went through with a GR rescued from Turkey. Not all of them are like this. But , I can imagine that till they rescued, they most probably changed 4-5 families or basically just thrown out of home, wandering on the streets or forest starving, attacked by other animals or people. Then if he is lucky enough, a volunteer finds him and tries to place him in a foster ( which is impossible due to amount of dogs) . Since Turkey has millions of homeless dogs, we cannot find also fosters. We have to put them into dog hotels with our own financial resources. And imagine how many issues, dogs, health problems etc we deal with. I believe he was toooo excited and had a dejavu when he arrived to your house. I am sure he was treated like the cutest thing till he was 3-4 months old and ended up on the street. So, all of a sudden when he found himself in a HOME he basically did not know what to do. This always reminds me back to an incident 5 years ago. I was trying to locate a golden which I homed and who got lost again. I was running after each phone call. One night,after a phonecall I ended up in a place where I do not even recommend to go during daytime not even nearby. All of a sudden, a GR appeared on the streets. However, it was not my Sunny boy that I was looking for. I called him "Hey boy, what are you doing here ?" He was soooo happy to hear a friendly nice. A gorgeous but gorgeous young GR of 10-12 months old he was. When I took out a collar & leash from my bag, you should have seen his excitement. Seeing a collar & leash in my hand made him soooo happy. He was jumping next to me like a kangaroo. It reminded him most probably of the times that he had a family and that he belonged somewhere. He was just jumping on my lap like a puppy. So, I am sure that your türkish foster GR went through the same thing and excitement. Not necessarily mentioning he might have been caged in dealer's backyard or a shelter for a period aswell.


----------



## farouche (Jul 26, 2018)

Believe me, I know the issues facing the Turkish rescues. It's a very sad situation. 

The interesting thing about the Turkish golden rescue I was talking about is that he was very good in the house. Gentle as a lamb, completely housebroken, affectionate. He didn't even resource guard, which surprised me.

Unfortunately, he was driven crazy by prey -- e.g., squirrels and birds. He would run from window to window, pawing at them when he saw a bird. That indoor behavior we could work with. But nothing could stop him if he saw a squirrel outside. He was so strong and so determined that he would literally drag you across the road. Unlike most goldens (or most dogs for that matter), he didn't like to walk around and sniff the ground. He was always looking up, scanning the skies and trees. He would literally stand on his hind legs and walk around the base of a tree several times looking for prey.

Our property in DC was heavily wooded and full of birds and squirrels and even occasional deer. It made him miserable. So we all eventually decided it was in his best interest to be placed in a different environment. It was the best thing for him. I do get occasional updates about him and he's doing well. He was a sweet dog who had had a rough start. We were not, sadly, the right home for him at that particular moment in his life.


----------



## chelseadawnrowe (Oct 23, 2018)

I just want to let you know that you're not alone. I could have wrote this post anytime over the past 3 months (and still could sometimes). My family and I had 5 golden retrievers in total while growing up so I thought I was completely prepared for getting my own now that I am settled in my own home with a career. Boy was I wrong. Poppy is 5 months old now, but she has been a complete "land shark" from the moment we picked her up at 8 weeks. It hasn't helped that she was a "singleton" puppy so her bite inhibition was next to none (those puppy teeth sure are sharp)! I have scars all over my hands from times she has drawn blood. I understand your frustration. I too was picturing a cuddly, quiet, intelligent "ideal" golden from the moment I met her. It's been a struggle to say the least and I struggled with the option of returning her to the breeder as well. I had daily meltdowns for the first 2 months solid.

Poppy is very intelligent, stubborn, full of herself, and independent which is how your Gloria sounds as well (we say she has "only child syndrome" being a singleton and with no children in our home). I researched everything to try to figure out how best to nip the biting in the bud. We tried days of trading for a toy, holding her nose, curling her lip over her teeth, ignoring her, teaching her to "kiss", everything you could possibly think of. All of these things just seemed to aggravate her even more. She doesn't handle frustration very well. 

Since Poppy was 10 weeks old and we realized we had a serious problem, we enrolled her in obedience classes. They are only 1 hour a week, but it gives us something to continue and work on throughout the week. This has honestly been our saving grace and I can't recommend it enough. We're fortunate that Poppy is "food crazy" and will do anything for a treat. Over the past month I have used the mentality with her that "nothing in life is free" and have made her work for almost everything. When she does something good, she gets a treat. The past 2 weeks I have FINALLY started to see an improvement in her bitey-ness. It seems silly but a simple "Sit" has become like a life vest to us. When she gets wild and too bitey, I will immediately start a training session and her complete demeanour immediately changes. "I MUST concentrate to get a treat." By the time we're finished, she has usually calmed down enough that her mind is no longer on eating me alive. I have two nieces (7 and 4 years old) who we have taught to either "be a tree" (Poppy loses interest pretty quickly in things that don't move) or to ask her for a "Sit", "Down", "Paw", whatever when she starts getting crazy with them. This may be an option for your kids, especially your older ones. If Gloria is as food crazy as Poppy, she will quickly learn to respect the kids if they're the ones supplying her treats. It has been a lot of work and dedication, but it has been worth it to see her little improvements finally. 

Good luck from one land shark mom to another!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Lol!!! I can picture him. We have a foster one like him. Actually with time it decreases and later almost vanishes. Based on what you have explained about him , I believe he has been one of the city goldens. He was most probably living in an apartment or a complex of buidings and was walked around always in the park of the complex which is usually the case ( if he had been walked in such short time of his).Or downtown area. Where you do not see much other dogs (a few) or anything related to nature. So, they are not getting accustomed to the outer world. And than he was amost probabaly abandoned by owners to a shelter. He most probably have not seen anything triggering such as squirrels downtown or the home where he lived. Regardless, we thank you for your efforts and fostering a golden)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As I sit here with 2 dogs returned to their breeder, a co-own, and 2 picks of mine, I cannot help but be grateful to the people who decided it was in the best interests of the puppy and young dog to say they had taken on more than they expected and for the sake of the dogs in question returned them to their breeder.


My breeder takes back any dog at any time for any reason since that is best for all concerned. One youngster was recently returned because he didn't fit well with the owners' other dogs -- a very experienced and accomplished dog show exhibitor had to make a very tough decision but that dog landed very well and is getting along great with his housemates and is thriving (not one of my dogs).


If you have a good breeder, my advise would be to return your your dog. If you do not have a good breeder, find a good golden rescue. Before anyone suffers - the youngster or the kids.


----------



## Mary Luphemia (Jan 19, 2019)

I don't even know where to _begin_ with my thanks. I think our entire family will forever be grateful for your feedback. It has been so helpful just to hear that other people have felt the same way. It's not just inadequate, failing butterfly me who has been overwhelmed by a boisterous Golden puppy.

I appreciate the feedback, even if a consensus hasn't been reached. We are leaning strongly towards keeping her and working on extensive training. If most classes are once a week, we'll sign up for twice or three times. I'm sure it's not a coincidence that I can already see some improvement this week, when the weather has been warmer and we've had lots of time to play outside. Gloria came to us at the beginning of a polar vortex winter. That was a really bad move on my part!

I'll respond to specific comments in a little bit, but I want folks to know where we're heading now. We played some football today...


----------



## MomOfFinn (Sep 28, 2018)

I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend some form of day care or puppy socialization - even if only once a week. When our guy was about 4 months he started going and the puppy biting stopped completely, almost overnight. Puppies need to socialize with other dogs - and they will learn so much quicker from each other. Please please try that.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

You should check your local petco. I believe most locations offer supervised puppy play time on Saturdays and sundays at 1 PM for pups up to 6 months. The one near us offers it and even though amber is 2 we bring her in just to socialize before it gets underway. And it's free.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

MomOfFinn said:


> I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend some form of day care or puppy socialization - even if only once a week. When our guy was about 4 months he started going and the puppy biting stopped completely, almost overnight. Puppies need to socialize with other dogs - and they will learn so much quicker from each other. Please please try that.


We couldn't believe how expensive doggie daycare is. We were fortunate because our 1st choice for this service had a few 1/2 day slots. This made it affordable and gave Honey just the interaction she needed!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Mary Luphemia said:


> I don't even know where to _begin_ with my thanks. I think our entire family will forever be grateful for your feedback. It has been so helpful just to hear that other people have felt the same way. It's not just inadequate, failing butterfly me who has been overwhelmed by a boisterous Golden puppy.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback, even if a consensus hasn't been reached. We are leaning strongly towards keeping her and working on extensive training. If most classes are once a week, we'll sign up for twice or three times. I'm sure it's not a coincidence that I can already see some improvement this week, when the weather has been warmer and we've had lots of time to play outside. Gloria came to us at the beginning of a polar vortex winter. That was a really bad move on my part!
> 
> I'll respond to specific comments in a little bit, but I want folks to know where we're heading now. We played some football today...


I'm so happy for you! You will get through this! Where are you in MI-we are just outside of Detroit.


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Good to hear, hang in there. 

I currently have a 6 1/2 month old, who is a hand full. He was a terror between 3 and 5 1/2, each puppy will be a little different. He is just now started slowing down on jumping phase, but still jumps a little. He does not bite anymore, that was a very hard stage. He is now licking to much. He likes to be petted and held more now. We are on the second level of training, the instructor is very please with his advancement.

Stuart gets better every week. We notice changes in his behavior weekly now. He is learning very quick and wants to please us. The long term reward is great when it comes to a Golden. 

If you have problems come back here for motivation.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep trying, you'll be so happy you did! Just exercise her as much as possible. Nice long walks to poop her out!!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm glad you are going to keep the pup and continue to work with her. It takes time. I love the fact that she won't be rehomed as that is horrible for the family and it turns the pups world upside down. She may like to bite to much but I'm sure she adores all of you. This is the best outcome if you can stay with it and no regrets on giving up. It'll be so much better when you look back on this.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Not to mention your children are learning a wonderful lesson. Good luck!


----------



## Apollo's mommy (Aug 6, 2013)

*You are not alone!*

Our bundle of joy (now 6 years old) had more energy than our entire family of six was prepared for! The jumping and play biting were awful! There was a point in time that I was considering changing his name because he was almost 6 months and would NOT answer to his name. We went through two training classes and I trained him extensively on my own. And FINALLY it started clicking. Little by little the bad habits went away and he became the lovely family companion he still is today! I have never had a dog as great as he is and I'm so glad I stuck through the rough times. But it took lots of work!! Completely worth it though. Goldens are soooo smart and they soak everything in even if it takes them some time in the beginning 
P.S. I don't know how to make the pics smaller...this is the first time I've posted LOL!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im very happy for you .....good luck...one day at a time!!!!!


----------



## nancie (Aug 4, 2018)

That's a real shame. I can relate to this difficulty and so many others, I'm sure, and I don't even have kids. 

I haven't read through all of the replies, but I wonder, do you have any family members who would be happy to look after Gloria for a couple of months or even a year until she is at a more adult stage? 

I am asking because actually when Maximus was about 4 months, I had a sort of break down because I was finding it so hard. I was never truly going to rehome him ever but in my panic and shock, I called my mum crying saying it's not working out etc. (I was new to this all so even without kids, it was a bit of a shock to me.) She offered to take him. Like I said, it was never a serious thing and I just needed some emotional support in that moment, but it did make me realise that family can be more invested than you think, they might even just want your dog! (LOL) Maybe you should ask some family members, if they would be willing to have a nice year experience with Gloria and then let her rejoin you. 

Just an option I thought would be interesting to consider! It seems with your background with the black labs, you guys are suitable for having a good family dog (even if you're butterflies!), but maybe just not a puppy at the moment. If you guys do decide to keep her and go with extensive training, still don't rule out that family can help! They can take her more often and give you guys a break.

Also, sometimes with golden puppies, especially from my own experience, it's gets the worst right before it gets better. Maximus was an absolute nightmare right before suddenly maturing in various ways. He stopped biting, had amazing potty manners, etc. From what I remember, the first 5 months were actually the worst for all that. He's been a dream since.


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

Hello I got my charlie when my daughter was 5 and it was hard. He ripped her clothes, nipped her nose and drew blood scratched her arms legs, bruises. My poor kid really did not like him. He loved her. Charlie is almost a year now and I can say it does get so much better. I remember balling my eyes out and wanting so badly to give him up. We did a ton of training. Alot of supervision. There was a point where he had his leash on and was literally tied to my wrist for almost a month. I happened to get the rowdyest and the runt of the litter. He still very high energy but he is also so loveable and fun now. I had to encourage my daughter to calm down a bit around the pup. Only play when he had a toy in his mouth. Now they both love eachother and there is much more respect than there used to be. I taught her to train him (with my help obviously) her giving commands made a dofference too. We had a hand full of private lessons. Things are so much better. Occasionally he jumps on her in excitement but no longer causes injury.


----------



## DawnKoca (Jul 24, 2018)

I understand your frustration, but I’m a bit sad about this. Yes, raising a puppy is a full time job and if they aren’t getting attention and exercise during these early months they will misbehave. My question to you is, did you not know about this or about golden retriever puppies before you got one? It breaks my heart to even think that someone can just rehome their puppy. Yes, it was an exhausting first few months (it still is at 10 months!), but once we brought our pup home he became a part of our family and there would NEVER be a thought of ever getting rid of him. I feel sorry for all involved in this situation, but particularly the dog, which it sounds may be getting uprooted because it’s family wasn’t prepared.


----------



## iwuollet (Feb 7, 2019)

what a cute girl, I will tell you puppies are hard and a lot of work. With discipline and routine, you can train a wonderful dog. I have 2 golden's and my story is quiet similar. I got my first one after years of waiting for my kiddos to grow and allow me to have the time and patience for a dog at home, because after all is a team effort. I grew up having golden retrievers and all I can say, they are wonderful dogs, but once you have kids, life gets busy. Our first male golden was the easiest and nicest, it took such little time to train him we felt so lucky. It wasn't hard at all to love him and spoil him, he just did what we ask him  so as he got old we felt like he need it a brother and we made the decision of get another one, and got our second golden Dallas, OMG were we in for a huge surprise, disappointment, challenge...you name it!! Mr. Dallas was a peace of hard work, from potty training him, to socialize him, to learn how to play with his human brothers and get use to his new world, I honestly think that if it wasn't for his handsome looks, the dog would end it up leaving our house a long time ago LOL!! We paid trainers, we follow the classes, practice at home, but he just wouldn't get it, it was so frustrating. He had not only a hard time playing nice and gently (he was an oversize puppy) and wasn't quiet aware of how strong he could be, but also he struggle with anxiety, and to this day struggles, had/has (but is not so bad) a hard time accepting new people and socializing with other dogs, other than his favorite brother Tucker, who he bosses around and bullies all the time, but they are use to each other and love each other unconditionally. 

Why am I telling you all this, let me get there. I was at the same spot where you are right now, I love the stinker but I had such a hard time understanding what it was happening. Here I have the perfect dog (meaning my oldest Tucker) and now I have another one that I just couldn't get to understand, not to mention train as well as I did my Tucker. So I decided and most important accepted that not all dogs (golden retrievers) are the picture perfect one that you see on TV, or in this forum, or like my Tucker. Some are stubborn, and need a different approach. The breeder did said he can be sent back to her for any trouble, up until he was 2 years old, but I just couldn't do that. So I started to be more firmed, disciplining him different than my other dog, and follow a routine, a schedule, structure and things are night and day. Best part of all, this teddy bear is so much fun, I can even tell you more fun and he's more playful and loves to play with all of us, something that my other dog hardly does, because he's spoiled and thinks he is a human LOL!!! Dallas adores us, he is such a protector, he loves to cuddle, he is just a joy, but it took a while to understand him, and yet we still treat him different than my other dog, why...because he is different. But I will say, this dog is smart, strong will, also very strong (coming also from his trainer) but he will give his life for us.

Dallas goes for runs once a day 1-2 miles, he is always by me and if he doesn't do what he's told he gets reprimanded.  I started with having him on his leash wrap around me, and he will have to sit, stand, lay, come, go, stay....you name it. We did this for a good month and now the dog is just a different dog. He got time out when he was naughty meaning we took his toys, scolded him talked to him, did everything possible to make him understand that he was not being a good puppy, if he was biting he also got told that was not ok, and we did it in a way that he knew that was NOT OK. 

My advice, if you think she's worth the try give her a chance. I personally have never meet a golden that is not able to be trained, they are just some that need a different approach. I have had them since I was little, but up until now I meet the exception to the rule and that is Mr. Dallas 

Wish you good luck!!


----------



## iwuollet (Feb 7, 2019)

what a cute girl, I will tell you puppies are hard and a lot of work. With discipline and routine, you can train a wonderful dog. I have 2 golden's and my story is quiet similar. I got my first one after years of waiting for my kiddos to grow and allow me to have the time and patience for a dog at home, because after all is a team effort. I grew up having golden retrievers and all I can say, they are wonderful dogs, but once you have kids, life gets busy. Our first male golden was the easiest and nicest, it took such little time to train him we felt so lucky. It wasn't hard at all to love him and spoil him, he just did what we ask him  so as he got old we felt like he need it a brother and we made the decision of get another one, and got our second golden Dallas, OMG were we in for a huge surprise, disappointment, challenge...you name it!! Mr. Dallas was a peace ofhard work, from potty training him, to socialize him, to learn how to play with his human brothers and get use to his new world, I honestly think that if it wasn't for his handsome looks, the dog would end it up leaving our house a long time ago LOL!! We paid trainers, we follow the classes, practice at home, but he just wouldn't get it, it was so frustrating. He had not only a hard time playing nice and gently (he was an oversize puppy) and wasn't quiet aware of how strong he could be, but also he struggle with anxiety, and to this day struggles, had/has (but is not so bad) a hard time accepting new people and socializing with other dogs, other than his favorite brother Tucker, who he bosses around and bullies all the time, but they are use to each other and love each other unconditionally. 

Why am I telling you all this, let me get there. I was at the same spot where you are right now, I love the stinker but I had such a hard time understanding what it was happening. Here I have the perfect dog (meaning my oldest Tucker) and now I have another one that I just couldn't get to understand, not to mention train as well as I did my Tucker. So I decided and most important accepted that not all dogs (golden retrievers) are the picture perfect one that you see on TV, or in this forum, or like my Tucker. Some are stubborn, and need a different approach. The breeder did said he can be sent back to her for any trouble, up until he was 2 years old, but I just couldn't do that. So I started to be more firmed, disciplining him different than my other dog, and follow a routine, a schedule, structure and things are night and day. Best part of all, this teddy bear is so much fun, I can even tell you more fun and he's more playful and loves to play with all of us, something that my other dog hardly does, because he's spoiled and thinks he is a human LOL!!! Dallas adores us, he is such a protector, he loves to cuddle, he is just a joy, but it took a while to understand him, and yet we still treat him different than my other dog, why...because he is different. But I will say, this dog is smart, strong will, also very strong (coming also from his trainer) but he will give his life for us.

Dallas goes for runs once a day 1-2 miles, he is always by me and if he doesn't do what he's told he gets reprimanded. I started with having him on his leash wrap around me, and he will have to sit, stand, lay, come, go, stay....you name it. We did this for a good month and now the dog is just a different dog. He got time out when he was naughty meaning we took his toys, scolded him talked to him, did everything possible to make him understand that he was not being a good puppy, if he was biting he also got told that was not ok, and we did it in a way that he knew that was NOT OK. 

My advice, if you think she's worth the try give her a chance. I personally have never meet a golden that is not able to be trained, they are just some that need a different approach. I have had them since I was little, but up until now I meet the exception to the rule and that is Mr. Dallas 

Wish you good luck!!
re wonderful dogs, but once you have kids, life gets busy. Our first male golden was the easiest and nicest, it took such little time to train him we felt so lucky. It wasn't hard at all to love him and
Wish you good luck!! This are my two babies Tucker and Dallas, they are are a joy!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2013)

This is something I don't usually talk about, but in 2012, we rehomed a puppy who was way, too much of a handful for us (we are an older couple, in our 60s, and I've had some health problems). We contacted our breeder and they took her back immediately and found a better home for her. They were kind enough to let us know when they placed her with a family who thought her perfect for them.

The next year, when we had gotten over all of this (it IS traumatic--you blame yourself endlessly, for no good reason since the breeder easily found a home more suitable for her)--we got another puppy. This time, we asked for the most laid-back puppy in the litter, more suitable for folks our age. He's six now, and as loved as can be--our Crispin. Still very laid back. 

(He would, however, not be the best dog for a family with several young children--he's had some health problems that required a lot of time and money from us--but he's the right dog for...a doting retired couple who didn't mind preparing the food of an 80-lb. retriever from scratch, using fresh rabbit, for 17 months due to severe food allergies. Happily he's much better now, but it's a reminder--you have no idea, when you get a puppy, what may lie ahead. He also needs a fair amount of attention, but then so did our last guy.)

Your situation is different--with your young children. You might do a version of what we did with the puppy we couldn't handle, which was to:

1) contact the breeder and see whether they will take the pup; most reputable breeders will take their dogs back even past puppyhood. They genuinely care about the welfare of their dogs. We would have surrendered her to a reputable Golden rescue if that had not been an option; 

2) Now that you have been reminded of what a probably-normal puppy can be like to raise, consider your situation carefully before deciding on any "next" dog. Again the breeder may be able to help; many know of older dogs who must be rehomed for reasons such as allergies in a family or other reasons having nothing to do with the temperament or health of the dog. You probably need a reasonably "easy" dog at this point in your life, although...there are no guarantees, as with any living being. And you already have your hands pretty full!

When we adopted our first puppy (a Golden/lab mix from an accidental breeding), we had an 8-year-old. The rescue organization placing the puppies required us to bring him to the adoption clinic to meet him and observe him interacting with the puppies, before they would consider placing a puppy with us (this went well, fortunately, but my stepson was our only child and pretty mature, probably from being around adults so much; and the puppy we chose did not try to bite him--hump, yes; bite, no...but distracting the pup with a toy was fairly easy...).

However, good thing we had only one child, because after bringing that puppy home, it became like having two...

Good luck.


----------



## brocksmom (Feb 17, 2019)

You poor thing! Raising a puppy can be tough & I can't imagine doing it with 3 active children in the mix. The advice to contact the breeder is spot on and please do it with no guilt! You gave it your best shot and a house with no small kids will adore her. Cheers!


----------



## kmalm (Feb 8, 2019)

Any update on this??


----------



## lheilala (Jan 16, 2019)

*lheilala*

Duplicate post


----------



## lheilala (Jan 16, 2019)

*struggling with rehoming*

"The Art of Raising a Puppy" The Monks of New Skete


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe was a biting monster until about 5 months. At the time we watched my 3 yo niece a few days a week. Chloe was always behind the baby gate when she was over unless we were right there. Baby gates can be your best friend. She turned out to be a very good dog. Hands were torn up and bleeding. Hopefully the training will get you on track.


----------



## Martha (Jun 20, 2019)

I've been reading this message with tears, because I'm dealing with the same thing. My husband & I have no children and I've never had a dog (much less a puppy!), but we adopted a nearly 8week old GR in December, and life has been stressful ever since. We were THIS CLOSE to re-homing our pup when she was about 4 months, but decided to stick it through. It hasn't been easy, and I've often wondered if we did the right thing. I still get very frustrated but these posts have been encouraging. I keep hearing that we just need to continue training, and working and treats, then more training and working and treats. I'm hoping when our girl is about a year, she won't be so much of a land shark (we call her Sharknado) & we can actually enjoy our time instead of just trying to get through it. Good luck!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ohhh I can sooo relate to these posts! 

I got my first GR when I was 21 and in my second year of university! I think I was too young and dumb to get stressed about raising a GR puppy and just did the best I could do at the time. I will say Nika turned out to be an amazing dog and lived a long, happy 14 years. After she passed away back in 2014, we waited a few months before getting another dog. 

My daughter was 9 at the time and into rep sports so life was busy, but when we found Kora, we couldn't stop ourselves. I remember there were days where I would cry and ask myself "what was I thinking"! I felt like it was all on me and solely my responsibility! I look back at pictures and can't believe it's been 5 years since we got her! I stressed a lot more about her then I ever did with Nika...I guess when you get older...things become a bigger deal! 

Now we have Tessa (14 weeks old) along with Kora! I thought it would be a breeze with already going through puppy stages twice, but I still have my days where I want to cry and I ask myself "what was I thinking"! 

Having a puppy is really hard and can be extremely stressful at times! The only thing that gets me through each day is remember how amazing Nika was and seeing what an amazing dog Kora is! I know Tessa will get there too...it just takes time, patience and a lot of hard work!
I think now that the weather is better...exercise will be a huge help! I walk Kora and Tessa 3 times a day for about 20-25 minutes. So far this has been keeping Tessa tired when she is at home and we haven't had a lot of problems with biting or chewing!
Just keep up on the good work and believe me...coming from a dog owner who has gone through this in varying stages of life...it gets so much better!!


----------



## brocksmom (Feb 17, 2019)

My Brock is now 8 mos & has really calmed down. My advice is daycare! 2-3 times a week is just what a pup needs to work off excess energy and become socialized in the process while giving you a much needed break. Give it a try. Make sure there is always someone supervising play & that the dogs are matched up as to size energy & sociability. There should be a snacktime as well as rests, all closely supervised. The playhouse we go to is owned by the vet whose office is next door & she keeps a close watch on things & does the entry interviews herself.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of them are hell when young. Murphy was an awful puppy, biting and ripping clothing. With a lot of patience and training he is now a wonderful guy of seven. Don't give up!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes some are very hard when they are Puppies i cannot tell you when ours was young (she will be 4 in oct) how many of my sons socks and bottoms of pants got holes in them from her chasing him and biting him in play. It's hard but by the time she was 8 months old she had completed 3 puppy courses at Petco and was much more trained and things started to calm a bit.

Hang in there it gets better puppy hood isn't easy, but its rewarding!!!

My boy was 9 when we got her, here is their 1st pic together and one of the most recent ones (sorry the 1st pic is sideways don't know how to fix that)


----------

